# handle tie



## ICE (Sep 18, 2014)

The job is a residential service upgrade done by a solar contractor.  The dead-front won't come off because the handle tie hardware is over the dead-front.  There was nobody there to explain why every breaker in this panel is tied to another breaker.  None of the tie hardware looks to be worth a crap so I wonder if it is listed.

I will be relieved when every square inch of every roof in California is smothered in solar panels.

There are 200 amp main breakers at the top that didn't get in the picture.









The label system is different.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 18, 2014)

Let's split hairs, handle ties need to be "Identified" not "Listed".


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2014)

Equipment can be "Identified" by virtue of a listing or the judgement of an AHJ. To be identified, the equipment has been deemed suitable for the purpose. I wouldn't consider these identified. If there is a listing, the application must be for something else where the dead-front can be removed.

As usual you caused me to look further. Thanks for that.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like you could open it, if you flipped all the breakers off...........


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2014)

The owners would hit the roof if I start shutting things off.

Some panels are tough to get the DF off without accidentally tripping the mains. One time when that happened a burly, blister of a female came flying out the back door. She was a day trader.  She wanted to hurt me.

Just in case the wrong person sees this.....yes, I know that I am not supposed to open stuff. I just can't help myself.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2014)

It was kinda sorta sarcasm, I'm sure you would hear about it, in more ways than one.

I use to open stuff when I was in the field also.


----------



## steveray (Sep 19, 2014)

If I didn't open stuff, stuff like this would get passed.....


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2014)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I use to open stuff when I was in the field also.


Refrigerators?


----------

